# Lanzamiento satélite ARSAT-1



## Ardogan (Oct 15, 2014)

Mañana se lanza el primer satélite geoestacionario de la Argentina.
Va a ocupar la posición 72W y va a transmitir TV, datos, internet. Potencia de 3.5KW, 24 transponders banda Ku.
Actualmente Argentina para no perder las posiciones 72W y 81W alquila satélites, solución a la que recurren países con posiciones asignadas por la ITU.
Pero por suerte hubo visión y decidieron hacer y desarrollar un satélite propio, lo que es un esfuerzo de ingeniería enorme y admirable.

Pienso que esto es un evento mucho mayor que el SAC-D/Aquarius. Y no pretendo desmerecer para nada a este satélite científico que ha brindado información muy valiosa sobre circulación oceánica y salinidad, que entre otras cosas permitió hacer mapas como éste:






Por qué mayor?, porque es un satélite geoestacionario que tiene que cumplir con los más altos estandares de calidad de servicio y disponibilidad, va a orbitar a 32000 Km en vez de 650 Km, es de 3 toneladas (los geoestacionarios tienen que llevar su combustible para posicionarse en orbita), 4 metros de alto por 16 de largo (paneles extendidos)...

Le robo la infografía al diario La Nación:






Yo tengo muchas diferencias con el gobierno actual, pero lo de mañana va a ser algo histórico, quizás el hito más grande de historia aeroespacial argentina, para superarlo habría que poner un orbitador en la Luna, o sí la cosa va bien el proyecto Tronador nos puede brindar una nueva alegría. 
Así que no por eso voy a dejar de reconocer que hicieron bien en tomar este camino, y ojalá que mañana todo salga impecable y que podamos estar celebrando que pasamos a ser un nuevo miembro de los países - contados con los dedos de las manos - con capacidad tecnológica para hacer un satélite geoestacionario propio.

No se pierdan la transmisión en vivo y en directo desde las 17:30 hs de mañana hoy!!! (Jueves 16 de Octubre de 2014) por canal 7 de Argentina, desde las 17:30 hs local = UTC -3:
http://www.tvpublica.com.ar/

Dejo por las dudas otro link con transmisión en vivo, es la  página del centro espacial de Kourou en Guayana Francesa:
http://www.csgpreparationlancement.com/
Click sobre el banner:
_Vol Ariane 220 – Retransmission en direct ici!_

Links:
http://www.arsat.com.ar/novedades
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARSAT-1
http://www.lanacion.com.ar/1735575-cuenta-regresiva-para-el-lanzamiento-del-arsat-1
http://www.minutouno.com/notas/3405...lles-del-arsat-1-el-primer-satelite-argentino
http://www.lavoz.com.ar/ciencia/una...anzamiento-del-arsat-1-en-la-guayana-francesa
http://www.lavoz.com.ar/ciudadanos/...nzamiento-del-arsat-1?cx_level=mas_vistas_lvi
http://www.telam.com.ar/tags/3324-arsat-1/noticias
http://www.perfil.com/ciencia/El-sa...-que-lo-lanzara-al-espacio-20141012-0051.html


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 15, 2014)

gracias , en instantes programo el tv asi no me lo olvido


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 15, 2014)

!Hola a todos , saludos cordeales desde Brasil !, Congratulaciones por ese facto sin dudas en  mucho inportantissimo para la estoria espacial de tu pais ( autonomia en tener su proprio satelite sin nesecitar de ter que alugar un gringo).
Yo afortunadamente pude mirar mui cerca lo satelite "SAC-D/Aquarius" quando ese fue testeado aca en Brasil en lo LIT (Laboratorio de Integração e Testes) localizado internamente ao INPE (Instituto Nacional de Pesquiza Espacial) , pero fotos del nin pensar y quando los testes de vibración , EMI , EMC , etc...eran realizados nosotros (Brasileiros) no podiamos estar presentes por questinones de seguridad exigidos por lo cliente. Se que ese gran proyecto fue una parceria con la Norte Americana NASA. En realidad tuve acesso a esses sitios por tanbien trabajar con carga util de Satelites en mi caso trabajo con lo desahollo , construición y testes de qualificación final para vuelo del transponder de Telemetria y telecomando del Satelite "CEBERS" , proyecto de parceria Brasil-China destinado a monitoración por imagenes de la tierra.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 15, 2014)

igual ya an lanzado otros ,pero eran microsatelites ,este esta bueno


----------



## Ardogan (Oct 16, 2014)

Gracias Daniel, ojala que en el futuro la cooperación Brasil-Argentina sea más intensa y podamos seguir progresando juntos.
Buena información en la página del CBERS: http://www.cbers.inpe.br/
No dejes de contarnos sobre tu trabajo en el transponder!!!.


----------



## martin12as (Oct 16, 2014)

Espero que se le de una buena utilidad y que siga el desarrollo de tecnología en el país.


----------



## Ardogan (Oct 16, 2014)

Empezo transmisión en TV publica:
http://www.tvpublica.com.ar/vivo-2/

En media hora (18:00hs) es el lanzamiento. Si se cuelga probar con sitio de Kourou:
http://www.csgpreparationlancement.com/ariane/5269/

http://new.livestream.com/accounts/5634342/events/3497112


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 16, 2014)

yo lo estoy sintonizando en canal 7 HD


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 16, 2014)

¿escucharon lo mismo que yo ?  dijeron que que el arsat-2 ya esta construido y que le estaban haciendo pruebas


----------



## Ardogan (Oct 16, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ¿escucharon lo mismo que yo ?  dijeron que que el arsat-2 ya esta construido y que le estaban haciendo pruebas



Si, sale el año que viene, se hizo en la mitad de tiempo que el arsat-1

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARSAT-2

Parece que el ARSAT-3 también?:

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARSAT-3

http://www.invap.com.ar/es/espacial-y-gobierno/proyectos-espaciales/satelite-arsat.html


----------



## elgriego (Oct 16, 2014)

El Satelite Argentino,Ya esta lanzado! ,y en camino a su orbita geoestacionaria.

Ahora Vamos por el vector ,que nos permita lanzar nuestros Sateltes.



Bravo Argentina,y America Latina.


Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 16, 2014)

esperemos que no pase lo de siempre, que mantengan este camino , que cuando llegue otro gobierno no tire por la borda el gran avance ,
¿vieron que joven es el presidente de arsat ?





elgriego dijo:


> Bravo Argentina,y America Latina.
> 
> 
> Saludos



mismo digo, ojala se unan países , que compartamos el conocimiento y los beneficios


----------



## elgriego (Oct 16, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> esperemos que no pase lo de siempre, que mantengan este camino , que cuando llegue otro gobierno no tire por la borda el gran avance
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Estimado rey-julien,Eso depende exclusivamente de nosotros y de nuestra capacidad de demandar proyectos como estos, a nuestros Gobernantes.

Saludos.


Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 16, 2014)

Ardogan dijo:


> Gracias Daniel, ojala que en el futuro la cooperación Brasil-Argentina sea más intensa y podamos seguir progresando juntos.
> Buena información en la página del CBERS: http://www.cbers.inpe.br/
> No dejes de contarnos sobre tu trabajo en el transponder!!!.





Ardogan dijo:


> Gracias Daniel, ojala que en el futuro la cooperación Brasil-Argentina sea más intensa y podamos seguir progresando juntos.
> Buena información en la página del CBERS: http://www.cbers.inpe.br/
> No dejes de contarnos sobre tu trabajo en el transponder!!!.


Bueno afortunadamente yo participe en la montagen de lo prototipo de engineria , prototipo de qualificación de vuelo y finalmente los modelos de vuelo.
Ese transponder anda en la banda "S" donde lo "Up Link" es entre 2Ghz y 2.1Ghz y lo "Donw Link es entre 2.2 y 2.3Ghz. Desafortunadamente yo no puedo fornir las frequenzias precisas por questiones de seguridad y tanpoco tener autorización para divulgar datos tecnicos precisos.
La modulación enpleada es PM (Phase Modulation). lo transmissor tiene una potenzia de salida de solamente 1 Wattio (+30Dbm) , lo receptor tiene una sensibilidad extraordinable en lograr recibir sinales a -130Dbm!!!!!!!. Son enpleados 2 receptores permanentemente ligados ("redundancia caliente") y los transmissores (son dos, uno titular y otro reserva) donde eses son activados por comando de tierra. Hay un duplexador que conbina la misma  antena tanto para TX quanto RX. En realidad la antena es conposta de dos antena conbinadas por una Hibrida de 3 Db. Las dos antenas son circulares (espiral de arquimedes) en sentido direito. Una es direccionada para la tierra y la otra estas armada exactamente a 180 grados (apontada a lo espacio) asi en caso de una rotación en lo satelite las antenas canbian de función y no hay pierda de link con la tierra. Hay una interesante función donde lo sinal recebido de la tierra es direccionado a lo TX de volta a la tierra , asi con la medida de lo atrazo del sinal de tierra hasta su retorno pudemos determinar la altitud de lo satelite. con la velocidad de vuelo tenemos lo efecto "Doppler" , ese efecto doppler es conpensado referenciando lo TX a lo RX que por su vez estas "Locado" (enfasado) con lo sinal recebido de la tierra ( eso es nesesario para lograr la demodulación PM). 
Dudas adicionales , pregunte ! es un gusto platicarmos !.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.

Daniel  Lopes.


----------



## Ardogan (Oct 16, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno afortunadamente yo participe en la  montagen de lo prototipo de engineria , prototipo de qualificación de  vuelo y finalmente los modelos de vuelo.
> Ese transponder anda en la banda "S" donde lo "Up Link" es entre 2Ghz y  2.1Ghz y lo "Donw Link es entre 2.2 y 2.3Ghz. Desafortunadamente yo no  puedo fornir las frequenzias precisas por questiones de seguridad y  tanpoco tener autorización para divulgar datos tecnicos precisos.
> La modulación enpleada es PM (Phase Modulation). lo transmissor tiene  una potenzia de salida de solamente 1 Wattio (+30Dbm) , lo receptor  tiene una sensibilidad extraordinable en lograr recibir sinales a  -130Dbm!!!!!!!. Son enpleados 2 receptores permanentemente ligados  ("redundancia caliente") y los transmissores (son dos, uno titular y  otro reserva) donde eses son activados por comando de tierra. Hay un  duplexador que conbina la misma  antena tanto para TX quanto RX. En  realidad la antena es conposta de dos antena conbinadas por una Hibrida  de 3 Db. Las dos antenas son circulares (espiral de arquimedes) en  sentido direito. Una es direccionada para la tierra y la otra estas  armada exactamente a 180 grados (apontada a lo espacio) asi en caso de  una rotación en lo satelite las antenas canbian de función y no hay  pierda de link con la tierra. Hay una interesante función donde lo sinal  recebido de la tierra es direccionado a lo TX de volta a la tierra ,  asi con la medida de lo atrazo del sinal de tierra hasta su retorno  pudemos determinar la altitud de lo satelite. con la velocidad de vuelo  tenemos lo efecto "Doppler" , ese efecto doppler es conpensado  referenciando lo TX a lo RX que por su vez estas "Locado" (enfasado) con  lo sinal recebido de la tierra ( eso es nesesario para lograr la  demodulación PM).
> Dudas adicionales , pregunte ! es un gusto platicarmos !.
> ...



Gracias Daniel!!!. Desde ya entiendo que muchos detalles técnicos no pueden ser revelados. Mis consultas son más básicas .
Veo por tu respuesta que tu fortaleza es el diseño de RF.
¿En qué áreas puede trabajar un ingeniero electrónico en el diseño de un satélite?. Supongo que debe haber control, navegación, gente que diseña cámaras y sensores (instrumentos científicos), test...
¿Con que habilidades debe contar un ingeniero electrónico para trabajar en un satélite?: programación de microcontroladores, FPGA, diseño de PCB, simulación, diseño de circuitos integrados...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 16, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno afortunadamente yo participe en la montagen de lo prototipo de engineria , prototipo de qualificación de vuelo y finalmente los modelos de vuelo.
> Ese transponder anda en la banda "S" donde lo "Up Link" es entre 2Ghz y 2.1Ghz y lo "Donw Link es entre 2.2 y 2.3Ghz. Desafortunadamente yo no puedo fornir las frequenzias precisas por questiones de seguridad y tanpoco tener autorización para divulgar datos tecnicos precisos.
> La modulación enpleada es PM (Phase Modulation). lo transmissor tiene una potenzia de salida de solamente 1 Wattio (+30Dbm) , lo receptor tiene una sensibilidad extraordinable en lograr recibir sinales a -130Dbm!!!!!!!. Son enpleados 2 receptores permanentemente ligados ("redundancia caliente") y los transmissores (son dos, uno titular y otro reserva) donde eses son activados por comando de tierra. Hay un duplexador que conbina la misma  antena tanto para TX quanto RX. En realidad la antena es conposta de dos antena conbinadas por una Hibrida de 3 Db. Las dos antenas son circulares (espiral de arquimedes) en sentido direito. Una es direccionada para la tierra y la otra estas armada exactamente a 180 grados (apontada a lo espacio) asi en caso de una rotación en lo satelite las antenas canbian de función y no hay pierda de link con la tierra. Hay una interesante función donde lo sinal recebido de la tierra es direccionado a lo TX de volta a la tierra , asi con la medida de lo atrazo del sinal de tierra hasta su retorno pudemos determinar la altitud de lo satelite. con la velocidad de vuelo tenemos lo efecto "Doppler" , ese efecto doppler es conpensado referenciando lo TX a lo RX que por su vez estas "Locado" (enfasado) con lo sinal recebido de la tierra ( eso es nesesario para lograr la demodulación PM).
> Dudas adicionales , pregunte ! es un gusto platicarmos !.
> ...



Maestro!!!!!!!


----------



## asatuculet (Oct 16, 2014)

¿El traslado a órbita geosincrónica es ejecutado por el mismo lanzador Ariane? 

¿O el satélite alcanza esa órbita a partir de una órbita baja mediante una serie de maniobras de perturbación (Efecto de honda) haciendo uso de sus propios propulsores?

Atentamente...


----------



## elgriego (Oct 16, 2014)

Hola asatuculet,El Cohete Frances, digamos que, lo acerca a la orbita,pero la ubicacion definitiva la alcanza por modo propio, mediante maniobras comandadas desde tierra. Alcanzar la orbita geoestacionaria, le demandara en teoria de 10 a 15 Dias,en Que se ubicara en una orbita de prueba,de 81º, En donde se comprobara toda la funcionalidad del equipamiento,y una vez superada esta etapa, sera trasladado mediante nuevas maniobras a su orbita definitivia en 71,8º. 

Saludos.


----------



## chclau (Oct 17, 2014)

Ardogan dijo:


> Gracias Daniel!!!. Desde ya entiendo que muchos detalles técnicos no pueden ser revelados. Mis consultas son más básicas .
> Veo por tu respuesta que tu fortaleza es el diseño de RF.
> ¿En qué áreas puede trabajar un ingeniero electrónico en el diseño de un satélite?. Supongo que debe haber control, navegación, gente que diseña cámaras y sensores (instrumentos científicos), test...
> ¿Con que habilidades debe contar un ingeniero electrónico para trabajar en un satélite?: programación de microcontroladores, FPGA, diseño de PCB, simulación, diseño de circuitos integrados...



Hola!

No me preguntaste a mi pero si no te molesta te comento un poco lo que yo he visto, la industria de comunicaciones en general y aeroespacial en particular esta muy especializada. Que quiero decir con esto? Que de las varias disciplinas que mencionaste los profesionales del ramo se concentran en UNA sola que a grosso modo entraria en una de entre las tres categorias siguientes:

Diseño de tarjetas PCB
Diseño de FPGA
Diseño de SW embebido

Por lo que yo he visto en la industria aeroespacial es bastante reducido el campo para diseñadores de circuitos integrados, principalmente porque los volumenes no los justifican y tsmbien porque ciertas enfermedades que tenian los FPGA (sensibilidad a radiacion cosmica) se han superado en gran medida por lo que son los preferidos para estas aplicaciones de poco volumen que son las soluciones aeroespaciales.

Quiza te convendria contactar con INVAP en Argentina para ver que perfiles de profesionales buscan ellos.

Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Oct 17, 2014)

Y lo que no se es si vamos a poder "jugar" con el satelite en VHF o UHF  solo de curiosos, como se puede hacer con la estación espacial


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 17, 2014)

Ardogan dijo:


> Gracias Daniel!!!. Desde ya entiendo que muchos detalles técnicos no pueden ser revelados. Mis consultas son más básicas .
> Veo por tu respuesta que tu fortaleza es el diseño de RF.
> ¿En qué áreas puede trabajar un ingeniero electrónico en el diseño de un satélite?. Supongo que debe haber control, navegación, gente que diseña cámaras y sensores (instrumentos científicos), test...
> ¿Con que habilidades debe contar un ingeniero electrónico para trabajar en un satélite?: programación de microcontroladores, FPGA, diseño de PCB, simulación, diseño de circuitos integrados...


Bueno , en realidad no soy un ingeniero (eso solamente por pura falta de juizio , jejeje) y si solamente un tecnico que constroe , testea , y mantienen los proyectos de los ingenieros desahollan , realmente mi playa es RF.
Los ingenieros electronicos  elaboran sistemas donde otros ingenieros mas especificos (cada uno en sua area incluso mecanicos ) desahollan los equipos que que despues de agregados van realizar  lo que todo ese sistema determina. Yo participe apenas de una pequeña parte de todo ese sistema con lo transponder (parte reponsable por lo vinculo o comunicación con la tierra), pero hay muchos mas sub-sistemas tal como fuente de fuerça que generalmente es enbasada en baterias especiales a andar en lo espacio , paneles solares para recargar las baterias quando hay insolação (esposição a lo sol) , camaras de imagens en varios espectros , grabadores digitales de video para despues desgargar las imagens para la tierra (quando hay link disponible en la orbita) , Sistemas de navegación para lo satelite no si perca en lo espacio y control de la tierra para correcciones de rota , transmissores de microondas ( en nuestro caso en en 8Ghz) para bajar a la tierra  lo video de la imagen captada en tienpo real o ya grabada en memoria interna. Hay muchos ingenieros especializados en qualidad  responsables por garantizar la robustez de todos conponentes enpleados porque un satelite NO puede tener falhas , una vez lançado en lo  espacio NO mas hay como mantener despois. 
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Maestro!!!!!!!


Menos , menos , menos , soy solamente un afortunado tecnico electronico que hace lo que mas ama , Electronica.
A titulo de conocimento la INVAP Argentina contribue con desahollo de proyectos de partes (modulos) para nosotros (Brasil) en otros satelites. Eses modulos contienem FPGAs de altissima performance para processamento de sinales.
Att.

Daniel Lopes.





capitanp dijo:


> Y lo que no se es si vamos a poder "jugar" con el satelite en VHF o UHF  solo de curiosos, como se puede hacer con la estación espacial


Te recomendo que busque en San Google por : "Satelite Bolinha" , UHF satcom , Fleetsatcom , hay muchas informaciones surpriendentes.
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Ardogan (Oct 17, 2014)

chclau dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> No me preguntaste a mi pero si no te molesta te comento un poco lo que yo he visto,



Mis disculpas chclau, es que no sabía de tu experiencia en el rubro. Estuviste trabajando en el área? (si se puede contar, sino ignorar y destruir este mensaje )



chclau dijo:


> ... categorias siguientes:
> 
> Diseño de tarjetas PCB
> Diseño de FPGA
> ...



Cual dirías que es la relación de profesionales entre áreas?, por ejemplo, por cada 1 de FPGA hay 1 de PCB y 2 de embebidos... 



chclau dijo:


> Quiza te convendria contactar con INVAP en Argentina para ver que perfiles de profesionales buscan ellos.
> Saludos



Si.. les envié CV antes pero no hubo suerte. No estaría mal preguntarles que precisan directamente.


----------



## chclau (Oct 17, 2014)

hola de nuevo Ardogan, por supuesto que no me enojo que no me hayas preguntado, solo aclare porque a veces molesta que gente se meta en una conversacion que se dio entre dos foristas...

Yendo al grano, mi experiencia personal fue de unos 15 años de diseño de tarjetas de las cuales la mayoria entraba en la categoria de aplicaciones de comunicaciones cableadas o inalambricas para WiFi, WiMax, etc. Solo en los ultimos 5 años me volque al diseño de FPGA incluyendo algunas aplicaciones aeroespaciales, sobre todo modems de datos y sistemas de telemetria.

Yo diria que la relacion de personal en proyectos es uno a dos de FPGA, dos a tres de PCB, y unos cinco de SW embebido. Pero... significa eso que te conviene meterte en SW? No necesariamente, ya que en SW hay tambien mucha mas oferta de empleados. En general y a lo largo de mi carrera vi que los que diseñan tarjetas y RF son los que mayor demanda tienen comparados con la oferta existente. Claro que eso a grandes rasgos, despues hay picos en que se pide algo muy especifico.

Usas Linkedin? A mi me da buen resultado. Por ejemplo, atraves de un conocido de primer grado tuyo que tenga un conocido de primer grado de INVAP podes intentar recibir los datos de que hemos hablado, ya que las empresas suelen ser poco comunicativas con respecto a sus requisitos,siendo que a traves de un contacto directo con un trabajador podes llegar a obtener mas datos


----------



## Ardogan (Oct 18, 2014)

Bueno... leyendo un poco sobre el ArSat creo que cabe aclarar algunas cosas. Si bien se habla de "Soberanía satelital" y de "diseño y construcción nacional" nada en el mundo es 100% nacional; y no me parece mal en si mismo.
Como menciona el artículo:
http://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2014/10/arsat-1-argentina-communicate-heightened-space-ambitions/



> The payload is supplied by Thales Alenia Space of France, with the  Spanish subsidiary supplying the TT&C (Telemetry, Tracking, and  Command) subsystem, including the S-Band transponder. Astrium Satellites supplied the 50-kilogram carbon-composite central  cylinder – the backbone of the satellite – the Satellite Processing Unit  (i.e. the main computer) and some components for the AOCS (Attitude and  Orbit Control System), including the 10N S10 thrusters and 400N S400  LAE...
> 
> The AOCS also has Honeywell International parts, including four HR  12-25RWA reaction wheels, and dual MIMU (Miniature Inertial Measurement  Unit) Inertial Reference Units...
> 
> Astrium also supplies this satellite’s solar panels...


Traduzco (me disculpo si cometo algun error):


> La carga útil es provista por Thales Alenia Space de Francia, con la filial Española suministrando el subsistema TT&C (telemetría, rastreo y comando) incluyendo el transponder de banda S. Astrium Satellites provee el cilindro central de carbón compuesto de 50 Kg - el esqueleto del satélite - la unidad de procesamiento del satélite (la computadora principal) y algunos componentes del AOCS (sistema de control de actitud y órbita), incluyendo los propulsores 10N S10 y 400N S400 LAE...
> 
> El AOCS contiene también componentes de Honeywell International, incluyendo cuatro ruedas de reacción 12-25RWA, y MIMU (unidad de medición inercial) dual...
> 
> Astrium también provee los paneles solares...


Ok, viendo solo eso puedo parecer que se hizo solo ensamble como alguna empresa en Tierra del Fuego, que ponen tornillos, etiqueta, manual en castellano y lo venden como "nacional".

Pero no es así con el Arsat, como bien dice el artículo



> While most of the hardware parts were supplied by the international  partners, the full design, integration, manufacturing and testing was  done by INVAP in the Bariloche factory.
> The desire to develop the capabilities went so far that, while the  computer module was supplied by Astrium, the whole software was written  from scratch by local contractors. Or, in the case of the AOCS system,  the main computer, and both ACE (the Attitude Control Electronics) and  TCE (Thruster Control Electronics), as well as the whole attitude  control system and algorithms were developed at INVAP.
> The distinction between the supplier of the off the shelf parts – and  the specification, validation and integration of components and  software development into a whole system – is very important. As a  result, it can be considered a 100 percent INVAP product.


Sigo traduciendo:





> Mientras la mayoría del hardware fue provisto por socios internacionales, el diseño completo, integración, manufactura y verificación (testing) fue hecho por INVAP en la fábrica de Bariloche.
> El deseo de desarrollar las capacidades [propias] fue tan lejos que el software de la computadora Astrium [la principal del satélite] fue escrito desde cero por contratistas locales. O, en el caso del sistema AOCS, la computadora principal [del AOCS, no del satélite que menciona antes], y también las del TCE (electrónica de control de propulsores) y el sistema de control de actitud y [sus] algoritmos fueron desarrollados en INVAP.
> La diferencia entre el proveedor de las partes prefabricadas y la especificación, validación e integración de los componentes y el desarrollo de software en un sistema íntegral es muy importante. Como resultado, se puede considerar un producto 100% de INVAP.


/////////////////////////////

Para ponerlo en términos electrónicos, imaginemos que queremos hacer un  producto tipo "botón de pánico" que se han visto en los últimos años. La  idea es que al sufrir un robo o situación de riesgo el usuario apriete un botón (sin que lo  note el agresor) y el sistema se comunique directamente con la policía o  servicio de emergencias, dando la ubicación de la potencial víctima y  audio.
Nunca abrí uno, pero seguro llevan  un módulo GSM para comunicarse con la red celular, quizás un GPS (no lo  sé, la posición se podría obtener por triangulación con la red  celular), batería, micro, podemos poner algunos sensores extra para  hacer la llamada automática en caso de incendio/choque/etc...

Ok,  entonces que hacemos?: compramos un módulo GSM, un GPS, gabinete,  batería, sensores... no nos ponemos a diseñar todo eso nosotros mismos.  Nuestro trabajo pasa por diseñar un nivel más arriba, integrar los  subsistemas, programar el micro, y hasta ponemos nuestro propio servidor  para poder rastrear y comunicarnos con el usuario en forma directa en  caso que el servicio de emergencias no responda, o avisarle que está entrando en una zona peligrosa, etc

Y eso es parecido a lo que se hizo con ArSat. 


Compramos el micro pero lo programamos nosotros desde cero => computadora principal del satélite
Compramos el módulo GSM pero también lo programamos nosotros y desarrollamos/simulamos/probamos algunos algoritmos para que la batería nos dure más => computadoras y algoritmos AOCS, TCE
El gabinete lo compramos porque tiene que ser de materiales especiales, sumergible, etc => compra del esqueleto del satélite.
Nos armamos un laboratorio para prueba de ensamblado de placas, y ensayo de producto => creación de CEATSA (ensayo vacío, térmico, vibración, cámara anecoica).
Ponemos un servidor para tener respuesta propia a los clientes => estación terrena Benavidez
En el artículo también menciona lo de la compañía de seguros (máxima confianza), que los paneles solares de ArSat-2 van a ser hechos en casa. Hay también experimentos científicos a bordo (proyecto ACTA), experimento de radiación MARE, fluorescencia atmosférica FOG, y degradación de paneles solares en órbita (los que van a ir a Arsat2, que derivan del SAC-D pero no se saben como se comportan en órbita geoestacionaria - SAC-D: 650 Km, ArSat: 32000Km).


Conclusión: me sigue pareciendo un logro superlativo, no hace falta reinventar la rueda (de la misma forma que nosotros con el botón de pánico no queremos meternos a hacer la parte de RF del GSM). Seguro hay empresas especializadas que pueden darnos partes de alta tecnología, pero no dejan de ser partes, lo que vale es el producto final.

////////////////////
Más enlaces!!! 
http://danielmarin.naukas.com/2014/...e-5-en-la-mision-va220-arsat-1-e-intelsat-30/
http://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2014/10/arsat-1-argentina-communicate-heightened-space-ambitions/
http://www.listao.com.ar/2014/10/la-verdad-sobre-el-satelite-argentino-arsat-1/
http://www.fabio.com.ar/6152
http://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/index.php?topic=34616.0


----------



## martin12as (Oct 18, 2014)

Muy buena la explicación. Hay mucha gente que se piensa que lo único que hicieron fue comprar 4 o 5 partes, las atornillaron y las mandaron al espacio.. Es obvio que en electrónica siempre vas a encontrar algún modulo ya hecho que cumpla tus necesidades y por un costo menor. pero eso no quita que el producto final sea tuyo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 18, 2014)

hola a todos  a titulo de conocimento lo gobierno  Norte Americanos nin sienpre permiten la venta de conponentes electronicos con qualificación espacial para quien queira conpra mismo pudendo pagar una plata altissima por eso ( en ingles "End User").
En lo proyecto CEBERs (cooperación Brasil - China) tuvemos mucho enbargo por parte de los Norte Americanos , eses  barrando (vetando) la venta de conponentes especilaes a andar en lo espacio a nosotros porque  NO quieren los Chineses con ese tipo de conponente en su manos , quízaz un meo de evitar una copia (clone , jajajaja).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 18, 2014)

si en eso mismo estaba pensando,que los componentes eran de una calidad superior a lo podríamos comprar en tiendas comunes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2014)

A ver , los paneles solares se compran hechos (especialmente) , baterías , los servos , las computadoras de a bordo , equipos transmisores y receptores , la minicohetería para posicionarlo y reposicionarlo , los paneles exteriores para soportar esos frios y calores + micrometeoritos. Seguramente hasta el cableado !

Sin ningún lugar a dudas el 99,99% de la tecnología y materiales fueron comprados hechos.

Pero decirlo livianamente descalifica a los que juntaron y/o elaboraron la información + conocimientos para desarrollarlo. Y eso no está bien , ni por ignorancia ni por conveniencia 

Es cómo si estudias programación , te aprendés los códigos , programas tu pic , hacés la plaqueta , construis tu proyecto , lo ponés en un lindo gabinete . . . y el hijo de la vecina dice que es todo comprado , y descalifica tu mérito . . .

Saludos !

P.D.: No me contesten Políticamente  !


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 19, 2014)

*Agrego:*

El solo echo de comprar los componentes ya requiere de un procedimiento muy serio, extenso, meticuloso lleno de controles y ensayos.

Quién desarrolle el proyecto No va a la tienda y dice: _*"Quiero armarme un satélite, ¿ Poneme en esta caja todo lo que necesito para hacerlo ?" *_

Va aun proveedor factible con una idea específica de lo que necesita y que a su ves salió de un estudio de las prestaciones buscadas, confiabilidad, vida útil, costo, Etc.

La decisión de la compra de tal o cual componente electrónico también lleva un control de calidad, confiabilidad, ensayos de todos tipos.

Aquí no termina el tema:
Con las partes pre-seleccionadas hay que meter todo en un un contenedor, que deberá cumplir con tantos o mas requerimientos que la parte electrónica, otra ves a buscar proveedores, mas controles de calidad mas ensayos.
Hay que hacer que este artefacto se acomode solo en el lugar que debe, otra ves a buscar proveedores, mas controles de calidad mas ensayos.
Todo debe estar protegido por diversos tipos de materiales, otra ves a buscar proveedores, mas controles de calidad mas ensayos.
El artefacto debe alimentarse desde la energía solar, otra ves a buscar proveedores, mas controles de calidad mas ensayos.
El artefacto no debe cocinarse debido a la energía solar, otra ves a buscar proveedores, mas controles de calidad mas ensayos.

Por último todas estas partes se deben unir y hacer funcionar en conjunto se imaginan la cantidad y variedad de especialidades que se deben poner de acuerdo para que esto funcione como debe.

Una idea de lo complejo del tema se esboza en la propia página del INVAP



			
				La página del INVAP dijo:
			
		

> *Perfil de la empresa*
> 
> 
> *INVAP* es una empresa dedicada al diseño y construcción de sistemas tecnológicos complejos, con una trayectoria de más de treinta años en el mercado nacional y de más de veinte en la escena internacional. Su misión es el desarrollo de tecnología de avanzada en diferentes campos de la industria, la ciencia y la investigación aplicada, creando “paquetes tecnológicos” de alto valor agregado tanto para satisfacer necesidades nacionales como para insertarse en mercados externos a través de la exportación.
> ...



Una Micro FogoAnécdota:
A fines del año pasado hice de perito para una compañía asiática para la pre-selección, selección final de un proveedor de un cable del tipo interlock de un electrodoméstico.
También se incluyo el control de calidad de producto de la primera entrega. 
No voy a relatar todo, si voy a mencionar que comprobar, solamente, la calidad del crimpeado de los terminales llevó 4 días.
Un componente similar en el susodicho satélite ¿ Que tiempo y ensayos hubiera requerido para ser comprobado ?


----------



## sergiot (Oct 20, 2014)

Ese tipo de opiniones baratas siempre van a suceder, y muchas veces vienen de personas que no tienen noción de lo que hablan y repiten como loros.

Nosotros, y hablo de la empresa de la cual soy un simple trabajador, fabricamos "sistemas" por ejemplo una balanza dinámica, la celda de pesado es comprada, los chips, los micro, los transformadores, los displays, y un monton de cosas mas, pero pensar el proyecto, armarlo y hacerlo funcionar es nuestro, nadir puede venir a decir que lo ensamblamos.


----------



## El Pelado (Oct 20, 2014)

Por si no lo dijeron, el primer satélite lanzado por argentina, fué el LUSAT, hecho y bancado (pagado, garpado, gatillado) integramente por Radioaficionados argentinos, en el año 90...


----------



## Ardogan (Oct 21, 2014)

El Pelado dijo:


> Por si no lo dijeron, el primer satélite lanzado por argentina, fué el LUSAT, hecho y bancado (pagado, garpado, gatillado) integramente por Radioaficionados argentinos, en el año 90...



Y uno de los participantes fue un profesor mío!!! Hugo Llorente de la UNLP . Lástima que cuando fui su alumno no tenía idea de lo que había hecho, y estaba más preocupado por rendir exámenes que de aprender de la experiencia de la gente de ahí adentro.

http://www.lusat.org.ar/
http://www.lusat.org.ar/historia/index.htm
http://www.diario-elmensajero.com.ar/index.php?notaid=2014421105637#.VEZUVYV38jg
http://transponderfta.blogspot.com.ar/2014/02/informate-mas-sobre-la-historia.html


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 21, 2014)

¿ese era el satélite que aviá que pedir turno para usarlo ?


----------



## El Pelado (Oct 21, 2014)

Hola Su majestad! En realidad no había que pedir turno, como todo repetidor (tenia dos módulos uno vhf y otro uhf aparte de telemetría y cw) recibía una cantidad limitada de llamadas, a diferencia de un repetidor común que es una comunicación de una via, el 21 de Octubre de 2009 fue escuchado por última vez, aunque fué un satélite calculado para durar 6 años...feliz dia del radio aficionado argentino!!!


----------

